# [(troche) OT] Czy WMaker ma szanse wsrod nowych userow?

## _troll_

Witam wszystkich!

Ostatnio zaczalem sie zastanawiac, czy WMaker stanal w rozwoju i obecnie juz tylko go poprawiaja latajac dziury, czy tez jego rozwoj dokads jednak zmierza. Na pytanie to dostalem mila odpowiedz podczas google'owania w postaci takiego maila:

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.compw.window-managers.windowmaker.devel/423

Skoro odpowiedzi na to pytanie sam sobie udzielilem to teraz pora przejsc do tematu posta:

'Boli mnie', ze WMaker przy wszystkich swoich mozliwosciach i bajerach nie posiada domyslnej, interesujacej konfiguracji.

Np.: gkrellm posiada ikonke (po co?), moze przyjmowac focusa od klawiatury (po co?), jest odmyslnie tylko na jednym pulpicie (czemu? - thx (l)user, nie moglem znalezc tej opcji  :Wink:  ). Oprocz gkrellm'a sa inne aplikacje, ktore mozna by wyposazyc w taka domyslna konfiguracje. Jak powiedzialem - w WMakerze to sie da ustawic i chyba wszyscy doswiadczeni userzy nie maja z tym problemow, ale nie rozumiem czemu tak malo nowych userow sie nim interesuje.

Troche zaluje, ze nie jest robiony na QT, bo wowczas jego czcionki bylyby rewelacyjne, ale poza tym WMaker daje mnostwo mozliwosci i specjalnie dla niego / z mysla o nim powstalo mnostwo aplikacji.

Chcialbym stworzyc mu taka domyslna konfiguracje na potrzeby userow (oraz swoje - sam go tez uzytkuje  :Smile:  ). Ale nie tylko - chcialbym go po prostu 'podrasowac dla uzytkowanika'.

Jesli korzystacie / myslicie o korzystaniu z WMakera to z checia zobaczylbym w tym watku informacje o:

- jakie widzielibyscie domyslne zachowanie dla wybranych aplikacji

- moze macie jakies ciekawe tematy dla WMakera lub ktos chcialby stworzyc (domyslne raczej nie powalaja, a to co jest w portage nie nadaje sie do instalacji w firmie - przeciez nie pokaze tam golych dup??? a takie tematy weszly do themes'ow wmakera niestety...)

- moze macie jakies interesujace laty, ktore by cos wniosly do uzytecznosci?

Wymienione powyzej i wszystkie inne pomysly, ktore macie z checia zobacze!

BTW. Korzystajac z okazji. Pod adresem http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/windowmaker-cvs.tar.bz2 (wersja z 2004.05.30) znajduje sie swiezy ebuild do WMakera. Ktos zwalil zrodla i kompilacja przy wlaczonej optymalizacji dla i686 na gcc3 konczyla sie fiaskiem - porawilem za info z PLD. Dodalem dzisiaj kilka nowych patchy (ikonki podczas startu maja teraz zachowanie 'w pelni userowe'  :Wink:  ). Co do innych rzeczy dodanych / poprawionych - Changelog jest aktualny - mozecie poczytac.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mkay

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Troche zaluje, ze nie jest robiony na QT [...]

 

heh - gdyby byl w qt, stracilby swoja najwieksza chyba zalete - wielkosc. wmaker'em coraz mniej osob sie interesuje, bo stanal troche w miejscu. na dzisiejsze czasy jest po prostu brzydki i nic tego nie zmieni (poza developerami;>). jednoczesnie powstaly inne male, szybkie i piekne (fvwm, fluxbox, kahakai (moje ostatnie odkrycie - jeszcze nei testowalem)) i wmaker zostal w tyle. sam kiedys go uzywalem i uwazalem go za fajny wm, ale naprawde sa duza lepsze (obecnie uzywam fvwm'a, ktory nie dosc, ze jest po prostu przepiekny, to w dodatku bije chyba wszystkie wm'y na glowe jezeli chodzi o mozliwosci - przy tym oczywiscie maly i szybki)

----------

## argasek

Pamiętam fvwm-a z okolic RedHat-a 5.1 - nie wiem jak dziś, ale wtedy wyglądało to tragicznie  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Troche zaluje, ze nie jest robiony na QT [...] 
> 
> heh - gdyby byl w qt, stracilby swoja najwieksza chyba zalete - wielkosc.

 

Chyba bardziej predkosc... Speed wmakera jest potezny  :Smile: ))))

 *aye wrote:*   

> wmaker'em coraz mniej osob sie interesuje, bo stanal troche w miejscu. na dzisiejsze czasy jest po prostu brzydki i nic tego nie zmieni (poza developerami;>).

 

Kazdy ma prawo do wlasnego zdania, a ja z powyzszym sie nie zgadzam (chociaz podobno o gustach sie nie dyskutuje  :Wink:  ).

 *aye wrote:*   

> jednoczesnie powstaly inne male, szybkie i piekne (fvwm, fluxbox, kahakai (moje ostatnie odkrycie - jeszcze nei testowalem)) i wmaker zostal w tyle. sam kiedys go uzywalem i uwazalem go za fajny wm, ale naprawde sa duza lepsze (obecnie uzywam fvwm'a, ktory nie dosc, ze jest po prostu przepiekny, to w dodatku bije chyba wszystkie wm'y na glowe jezeli chodzi o mozliwosci - przy tym oczywiscie maly i szybki)

 

Sa - i z kazdym dniem ich przybywa. Ale wlasnie wrazenie o WMakerze jest czesto mylne. On sporo potrafi i jego konfigurator jest naprawde dopracowany (w przeciwienstwie do flux'a czy xfce to kilka kategorii wyzej, ale to takze rzecz gustu). Mysle, ze standardowy config z duza liczba ustawien moze sporo zdzialac. WMaker nie rozroznia wielu aplikacji na rozne typy (jak to robia inne WMy) - w nim trzeba wszystko ustawic recznie, przyjmujac ze kazda aplikacja ma rowny status - ale skoro na nim siedziales to wiesz o tym pewnie).

Hihihi. Nie chcialem, by z tego flame wyszedl - nie traktuj tak tego  :Wink:  . Ja po prostu _wole_ wmakera od innych. Mam zainstalowane chyba wszystkie z portage (bo na razie nie chcialo mi sie ich odinstalowywac). Sprawdzam i patrze co maja inne. Jakos zaden mnie tak nie przyciagnal jak WMaker. Po prostu. 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rane

Wmaker jest brzydki i nierozwijany - czemu ktoś miałby się nim interesować?  :Smile:  Jeśli coś się ruszy i będą nowe wersje co miesiąc jak w przypadku innych managarów to oczywiste, że więcej osób się nim zainteresuje - na razie nie widzę powodu, bo sentymentalne argumenty do ludzi, którzy go nie używali przecież nie przemiawiają.

 *aye wrote:*   

>  kahakai (moje ostatnie odkrycie - jeszcze nei testowalem))

 

Nie warto - fluxbox jest lepszy  :Smile: 

A poza tym to nie Twoje odkrycie tylko sekretarza  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *rane wrote:*   

> Wmaker jest brzydki i nierozwijany - czemu ktoś miałby się nim interesować? 

 

 :Smile: )

 *rane wrote:*   

> Jeśli coś się ruszy i będą nowe wersje co miesiąc jak w przypadku innych managarów

 

 :Smile: ))))

 *rane wrote:*   

> to oczywiste, że więcej osób się nim zainteresuje - na razie nie widzę powodu, bo sentymentalne argumenty do ludzi, którzy go nie używali przecież nie przemiawiają.

 

 :Smile: ))))))

 *rane wrote:*   

>  *aye wrote:*    kahakai (moje ostatnie odkrycie - jeszcze nei testowalem)) 
> 
> Nie warto - fluxbox jest lepszy 

 

 :Smile: )))))))))))))))))) W czym sorry? W ogole przejrzales dokumentacje do WMakera lub kahakai'a? Czy tez po prostu jedynie odpaliles i zobaczyles, ze standardowo flux wyglada najladniej i na tej podstawie wydajesz opinie??

To chyba najbardziej tresciwy glos w tym watku!!  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## milu

Jako, że o gustach to się nie dyskutuje - każdemu ma prawo podobac się co innego. Co z tego, że do wmakera nie wychodzi co miesiąc nowa wersja? Na niektórych naprawdę nienajlepszych maszynach jest on jednym z najlepszych i najszybszych - no i przede wszystkim stabilnym. Popieram zdanie, że przydałoby sie stworzyć domyślną konfigurację dla wmakera dającą mu na tyle przyjazny UI, żeby był do użycia od razu po zainstalowaniu.

Mnie na pewno w wmakerze brakuje zakładek(tabsów) z fluxboxa. No i takie przerzucanie okien Alt-Tab jak w fvwm-ie (z pojawiającym się okienkiem na śr ekranu)

Pewnie jeszcze kilka rzeczy by się znalazło...

----------

## _troll_

 *milu_m wrote:*   

> Co z tego, ¿e do wmakera nie wychodzi co miesi±c nowa wersja?

 

Co tydzien wychodzi nowa wersja CVS i nie dalej jak dzien po wypuszczeniu umieszczam dzialajacego ebuild'a. Zmiany w CVS nie sa duze - o przyczynach mozna poczytac na mailliscie do ktorej link umiescilem w pierwszym poscie. Ale _duze_ zmiany sa planowane.

 *milu_m wrote:*   

> Pewnie jeszcze kilka rzeczy by się znalazło...

 

Dajcie znac co - jesli gdzies to jest / ktos to zrobil - dostosuje i umieszcze.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mkay

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Pamiętam fvwm-a z okolic RedHat-a 5.1 - nie wiem jak dziś, ale wtedy wyglądało to tragicznie 

 

hehe - bo on wyglada tragicznie po pierwszym uruchomieniu, ale mozna z niego zrobic cudo. kilka moich screenow (ogolnie jest to bazowane na crystal'u, lekko modyfikowanym (przynajmniej pod wzgledem wygladu)):

http://imdb.pl/~aye/crystal/siakis_nowy.jpg

http://imdb.pl/~aye/crystal/crystal3.jpg

http://imdb.pl/~aye/crystal/crystal-stats.jpg

----------

## mkay

 *milu_m wrote:*   

>  No i takie przerzucanie okien Alt-Tab jak w fvwm-ie (z pojawiającym się okienkiem na śr ekranu)

 

ja tylko powiem, ze fvwm jako wm wcale nie ma takich rzeczy;] to o czym mowisz, ze dolozone w konfigach dzieki mozliwosci umieszczania w konfigach wlasnych.... funkcji;} ktory jeszcze wm to potrafi?

----------

## (l)user

Ja window makera lubie nie  za jego wyglad ale za fukncjonalnosc. Wg mnie np fluxboxowi daleko do funkcjonalnosci window makera(choc tez napewo paru rzeczy w WM brakuje). Co do wygladu to faktycznie zostal w tyle, przez ostatnie lata w zasadzie nic sie w nim nie zmienilo. No i druga sprawa ze poczatkowa konfigoracja raczej odstrasza niz przyciaga, ja tez jakis czas temu nie wyobrazalem sobie jak mozna tego uzywac. Prawda jest taka ze trzeba go ugryzc zeby dojsc do wniosku ze to dobry i wygodny wm  :Smile: . 

A co do fvwm, to tam NIC po prostu nie ma  :Wink: , dlatego moza z nim w zasazie zrobic wszystko odpalajac gnome-panel czy krambe co widac na tych screenach...

----------

## _troll_

Male screen'y:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/screen/screen1.png (wlaczone gDesklety, psi)

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/screen/screen2.png (wlaczone xmms oraz pypanel - to przezroczyste na dole)

WMaker _moze_ wygladac ciekawie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

Ja tam na razie u siebie nie widze zastepcy dla mojeg xfce4

pare screenow tutaj:

http://schron.pl/~arsen/

----------

## rane

Swoich nie będę wklejał, bo nic w sumie na nich nie ma oprócz atermów i tapety (nie mam ikonek, menu, toolbarów itd. - do pracy wystarcza mi menu fluxa i zakładki umożliwiające sklejanie okien...)

A wracając do rozmowy o gustach:

Nie napiszę, że Wasze screenshoty są cienkie, bo to zależy od osobistych preferencji  :Smile: 

Za to mogę z czystym sumieniem napisać, że mnie na kolana nie powaliły, no i nie zachęciły do instalacji ani windowmakera ani xfce ... (a jeśli już miałbym to robić to prędzej mergnę xfce <= bo arsen ma lepszy theme  :Wink: )

pozdrawiam

----------

## argasek

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*   Pamiętam fvwm-a z okolic RedHat-a 5.1 - nie wiem jak dziś, ale wtedy wyglądało to tragicznie  
> 
> hehe - bo on wyglada tragicznie po pierwszym uruchomieniu, ale mozna z niego zrobic cudo. kilka moich screenow (ogolnie jest to bazowane na crystal'u, lekko modyfikowanym (przynajmniej pod wzgledem wygladu)):
> 
> http://imdb.pl/~aye/crystal/siakis_nowy.jpg
> ...

 

Pooglądałem te screeny i na stronie FVWM-a, może nie jest to Picasso, ale całkiem względne już teraz.  :Wink: 

----------

## gryf

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 'Boli mnie', ze WMaker przy wszystkich swoich mozliwosciach i bajerach nie posiada domyslnej, interesujacej konfiguracji.
> 
> Np.: gkrellm posiada ikonke (po co?), moze przyjmowac focusa od klawiatury (po co?), jest odmyslnie tylko na jednym pulpicie (czemu? - thx (l)user, nie moglem znalezc tej opcji ;-) ). 

 bo gkrellm jest programem gnomowym a nie dockappem. po to.

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Oprocz gkrellm'a sa inne aplikacje, ktore mozna by wyposazyc w taka domyslna konfiguracje. Jak powiedzialem - w WMakerze to sie da ustawic i chyba wszyscy doswiadczeni userzy nie maja z tym problemow, ale nie rozumiem czemu tak malo nowych userow sie nim interesuje.
> 
> 

 właśnie. więc po co zmieniać? mnie osobiście defaultowe ustawienia wmakera nie pasują, dlatego zwykle na 'nowym' systemie klonuję mój ~/GNUstep i tyle.

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Troche zaluje, ze nie jest robiony na QT, bo wowczas jego czcionki bylyby rewelacyjne, ale poza tym WMaker daje mnostwo mozliwosci i specjalnie dla niego / z mysla o nim powstalo mnostwo aplikacji.
> 
> 

 wmaker był pisany w czasach, kiedy nikt o trolltech nie słyszał. imho to wielka zaleta, że nie jest on pisany w qt (pamiętamy, że w tej chwili mamy qt3, która jest kompatybilna z qt1.x jak wiertarka udarowa z galaretką owocową), choćby dlatego, że nie podobała mi się licencja (w dalszym ciągu jest to jakieś takie niejasne), konieczność pisania w c++ oraz szybkość działania. podobnie ubolewam nad szybkością działania aplikacji pisanych pod gtk2/gnome2 w stosunku do ich wersji dla gtk1.x/gnome. nie wgłębiałem się za bardzo w pisanie z wykorzystaniem widgetów gtk2, ale w przypadku gtk1.x było to całkiem proste i zrozumiałe. nie rozumiem, dlaczego tak uparcie lansuje się rozwiązania wolniejsze/mniej wygodne, niż po prostu dopracowanie tego co już jest.

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Jesli korzystacie / myslicie o korzystaniu z WMakera to z checia zobaczylbym w tym watku informacje o:
> 
> - jakie widzielibyscie domyslne zachowanie dla wybranych aplikacji
> 
> 

 nie rozumiem pytania. zachowanie aplikacji ma być przewidywalne :> czyli jeśli jest to przeglądarka obrazków, ma pokazywać obrazki ;>

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> - moze macie jakies ciekawe tematy dla WMakera lub ktos chcialby stworzyc (domyslne raczej nie powalaja, a to co jest w portage nie nadaje sie do instalacji w firmie - przeciez nie pokaze tam golych dup??? a takie tematy weszly do themes'ow wmakera niestety...)
> 
> 

 jak już pisałem wcześniej, używam swojch ustawień. tapetę zawsze można zmienić :]

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> - moze macie jakies interesujace laty, ktore by cos wniosly do uzytecznosci?
> 
> 

 owszem, nie.

właściwie powodem, dla którego wybrałem windowmakera, a nie np. kde, afterstep, blackbox czy gnome, była prosta konfiguracja (pliki konfiguracyjne wmakera są naprawdę banalne), prostota, szybkość oraz dockappy.

generalnie bardzo wątpię, żeby nowi użytkownicy zauważyli te zalety w świetle takich klikanych kobył jak kde czy gnome. widzę to po moich znajomych, którzy używają np xfce4, który poza tym, że jest stosunkowo ładny i szybki (jak na gtk2) wzbudza u mnie odruchy wymiotne podczas prób używania.

wmakera trzeba umieć docenić. kilku moich znajomych dzięki mnie go używa, reszta jest zatwardziałymi wrogami tego window managera, zwłaszcza po próbie zrobienia czegoś na moim desktopie - używam głównie specyficznych skrótów klawiszowych, rzadziej myszy.

pozdr.

----------

## nelchael

 *gryf wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *_troll_ wrote:*   'Boli mnie', ze WMaker przy wszystkich swoich mozliwosciach i bajerach nie posiada domyslnej, interesujacej konfiguracji.
> 
> Np.: gkrellm posiada ikonke (po co?), moze przyjmowac focusa od klawiatury (po co?), jest odmyslnie tylko na jednym pulpicie (czemu? - thx (l)user, nie moglem znalezc tej opcji  ).  bo gkrellm jest programem gnomowym a nie dockappem. po to.
> ...

 

To znaczy, ze ma dzialac tylko w Gnome? No bez przesady!

 *gryf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> generalnie bardzo wątpię, żeby nowi użytkownicy zauważyli te zalety w świetle takich klikanych kobył jak kde czy gnome. widzę to po moich znajomych, którzy używają np xfce4, który poza tym, że jest stosunkowo ładny i szybki (jak na gtk2) wzbudza u mnie odruchy wymiotne podczas prób używania.
> 
> 

 

U.... nie umiemy ustawic XFCE4.... trudno. Mi sie podoba.

 *gryf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wmakera trzeba umieć docenić. kilku moich znajomych dzięki mnie go używa, reszta jest zatwardziałymi wrogami tego window managera, zwłaszcza po próbie zrobienia czegoś na moim desktopie - używam głównie specyficznych skrótów klawiszowych, rzadziej myszy.
> 
> 

 

W takim razie polecam sama konsole, bez X'ow.

Gloryfikujesz WM, jezdzisz po innych. Po co? Chcesz flame'a?  Kazdy ma swoj gust, "jeden lubi rybki, drugi pipki". Pozatym twoja postawa jest dosc interesujaca: "zadnych zmian w WM! ma zostac jak jest!" - ma takie cos sens? Moze zaczniemy, ze TWM rUlEz?

Osobiscie popieram zaproponowane tu zmiany dotyczace Window Makera - jakis ruch w kalesonach musi nastapic, WM nie moze trwac w stanie sprzed paru lat w nieskonczonosc.

----------

## sir_skiner

 *Quote:*   

> xfce4, który poza tym, że jest stosunkowo ładny i szybki (jak na gtk2) wzbudza u mnie odruchy wymiotne podczas prób używania

 

dlaczego? rozumiem ze moze niebyc tak konfigurowalny jak WM, ale zeby az tak

apropos wymiotow, nie wiem czy to moj sprzet, moja glupota, czy wina developerow, ale takowe zaczyna wzbudzac we mnie gnome... i probuje wlasnie xfce4-cvs zaemergowac ale cos wooolnoo mi idzie... i nie wiem czy czegos innego nie sprobuje, tylko sam nie wiem czego...

 *Quote:*   

> wmakera trzeba umieć docenić

 

 :Very Happy:   nie no bez jaj, ja nic do WM nie mam bo go nie uzywalem ale to mozna o kazdym wm-ie powiedziec

----------

## mkay

przede wszystkim ROTFL, a teraz dlaczego:

 *gryf wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   'Boli mnie', ze WMaker przy wszystkich swoich mozliwosciach i bajerach nie posiada domyslnej, interesujacej konfiguracji.
> 
> Np.: gkrellm posiada ikonke (po co?), moze przyjmowac focusa od klawiatury (po co?), jest odmyslnie tylko na jednym pulpicie (czemu? - thx (l)user, nie moglem znalezc tej opcji  ).  bo gkrellm jest programem gnomowym a nie dockappem. po to.
> 
> 

 dlatego wlasnie warto to zmienic w konfiguracji wmaker'a, nie uwazasz? dobrze, ze wmaker pozwala na takie zmiany (w niektorych wm'ach nic bys z tym nie zrobil)

 *gryf wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Oprocz gkrellm'a sa inne aplikacje, ktore mozna by wyposazyc w taka domyslna konfiguracje. Jak powiedzialem - w WMakerze to sie da ustawic i chyba wszyscy doswiadczeni userzy nie maja z tym problemow, ale nie rozumiem czemu tak malo nowych userow sie nim interesuje.
> 
>  właśnie. więc po co zmieniać? mnie osobiście defaultowe ustawienia wmakera nie pasują, dlatego zwykle na 'nowym' systemie klonuję mój ~/GNUstep i tyle.

 

bleh. czy ty w ogole czytasz na co odpowiadac. na propozycje, aby zmienic defaulty odpowiadasz 'po co zmieniac, jak tez ich nie lubie'. a zmieniac np.: po to, ze nie kazdy ma gotowy do sklonowania ~/GNUstep

 *gryf wrote:*   

> wmaker był pisany w czasach, kiedy nikt o trolltech nie słyszał. imho to wielka zaleta, że nie jest on pisany w qt (pamiętamy, że w tej chwili mamy qt3, która jest kompatybilna z qt1.x jak wiertarka udarowa z galaretką owocową), choćby dlatego, że nie podobała mi się licencja (w dalszym ciągu jest to jakieś takie niejasne), konieczność pisania w c++ oraz szybkość działania. podobnie ubolewam nad szybkością działania aplikacji pisanych pod gtk2/gnome2 w stosunku do ich wersji dla gtk1.x/gnome. nie wgłębiałem się za bardzo w pisanie z wykorzystaniem widgetów gtk2, ale w przypadku gtk1.x było to całkiem proste i zrozumiałe. nie rozumiem, dlaczego tak uparcie lansuje się rozwiązania wolniejsze/mniej wygodne, niż po prostu dopracowanie tego co już jest.

  po czesci sie zgadzam, ale nie do konca. rzeczy nowe z zalozenia maja byc przede wszystkim ladniejsze od starych (mowie tu o bibliotekach graficznych). co do mniejszej wygody sie nie zgadzam, gdyz nie zauwazylem jakis razacych niewygod w gtk2 w porownaniu do gtk1, co do wolniejsze - niestety racja, ale to wlasnie dlatego, zeby bylo ladniejsze (np.: terminale wykorzystujace czcionki AA)

 *gryf wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Jesli korzystacie / myslicie o korzystaniu z WMakera to z checia zobaczylbym w tym watku informacje o:
> 
> - jakie widzielibyscie domyslne zachowanie dla wybranych aplikacji
> 
>  nie rozumiem pytania. zachowanie aplikacji ma być przewidywalne :> czyli jeśli jest to przeglądarka obrazków, ma pokazywać obrazki ;>

  chodzilo o rzeczy w stylu przyjmowanie focusa, przesuwanie okien, wlaczenie sticky, otwieranie okreslonych programow na okreslonych wirtualnych pulpitach (nie wiem, czy w wmakerze jest to mozliwe) itp.

 *gryf wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   - moze macie jakies ciekawe tematy dla WMakera lub ktos chcialby stworzyc (domyslne raczej nie powalaja, a to co jest w portage nie nadaje sie do instalacji w firmie - przeciez nie pokaze tam golych dup??? a takie tematy weszly do themes'ow wmakera niestety...)
> 
>  jak już pisałem wcześniej, używam swojch ustawień. tapetę zawsze można zmienić :]

 

wiec masz temat, prawda? swoj wlasny. moze jest w nim cos, co zainteresuje innych i o to wlasnie pytal troll

 *gryf wrote:*   

> generalnie bardzo wątpię, żeby nowi użytkownicy zauważyli te zalety w świetle takich klikanych kobył jak kde czy gnome. 

 

a w swietle takich mniej klikalnych rownie malych i szybkich, a przy tym ladniejszych (IMO) i o wiekszych mozliwosciach fvwm czy fluxboxa? (PS: fluxboxa nigdy dluzej nie uzywalem - moge sie mylic w jego ocenie)

 *gryf wrote:*   

> wmakera trzeba umieć docenić. kilku moich znajomych dzięki mnie go używa, reszta jest zatwardziałymi wrogami tego window manager

 

jak i kazdy inny wm. ze tak spytam probowales pouzywac przez dluzszy czas np fvwm'a, czy tez moze jestes 'zatwardzialym wrogiem' wszystkiego poza WMem?

----------

## fallow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Osobiscie popieram zaproponowane tu zmiany dotyczace Window Makera - jakis ruch w kalesonach musi nastapic, WM nie moze trwac w stanie sprzed paru lat w nieskonczonosc.
> 
> 

 

ja tez popieram wszleki inicjatywy rozwoju  we wszelakich kierunkach jesli tylko uzytkownik ma mozliwosc wyboru miedzy nimi .Takze bardzo mi sie podoba inicjatywa zmian w WM`ie.Kiedys uzywalem Wm`a poznej zauroczyl mnie Enlightenment, ktorego pozniej zmienilem na Wma bo moj procek nie byl z E zbyt zadowolony  . teraz uzywam Fluxa i KDE(a ja tam lubie Qt i KDE). Ciesze sie ze znow ,ze "wraca" Enlightenment; z checia bym pouzywal "Wm deluXe " hehe  :Smile:  :Smile:  Jakos nie zadomowilem sie na dobre chyba w zadnym wmie bo lubie co jakis czas zmieniac je ku odmnianie. Najlpiej jak dla mnie miec wiele :i wybierac w zaleznosci na co sie ma ochote 

ps .a docenia to sie chyba w zaleznosci od gustu i indywidualnego zapotrzebowania,jeden doceni dla przykladu WM`a , a drugi KDE w zaleznosci na czym ktoremu zalezy  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> Jakos nie zadomowilem sie na dobre chyba w zadnym wmie bo lubie co jakis czas zmieniac je ku odmnianie. Najlpiej jak dla mnie miec wiele :i wybierac w zaleznosci na co sie ma ochote

 

Wlasnie o to chodzi  :Smile:  Bawilem sie Gnome'm, KDE, WM, Fluxem, OpenBox'em (ten to jest minimalistyczny  :Wink:  ), E no i teraz mam XFCE4 i jestem happy  :Smile:  Chce sie jeszcze zapoznac z FVWM  :Smile:  A jak na dobre ruszy inicjatywa "odswiezania" WM to bardzo chetnie bede sledzil postepy (moze nawet bede w stanie cos pomoc  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## _troll_

 :Smile: ))

Nie przypuszczalem, ze jeszcze tylu windowmaker'owcow istnieje - wsrod moich znajomych 'zostalo' ich kilku (nowi rzadko siadaja do niego, ale rzadziej potem odchodza, jesli juz sprobuja).

Jakis czas temu 'na probe' wystawilem podstawowy plik z propozycja ustawien. Jest to raczej wersja alpha, anizeli nawet beta (smiesznie tak mowic o pliku z ustawieniami, ale co tam  :Wink:  ). Wszystkich, ktorzy by cos chcieli dodac lub poprawic - zapraszam do slania mi maili na adres : p_maciag@wp.pl .

Adres do pliku:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/WMWindowAttributes

Dzieki wszystkim i pozdrawiam!

Przemek

----------

## roonek

crystal'u, lekko modyfikowanym (przynajmniej pod wzgledem wygladu)):

http://imdb.pl/~aye/crystal/siakis_nowy.jpg

a ta listwa gdzie ikonka mplayera - to co to jest ? ma jakas nazwe ? bo standardowo w crystalu nie znalazlem ....  ijeszcze jak bys mogl powiedziec

jak ten panel z pogoda sie nazywa ? :Smile: 

czy ewentualnie ktos z was wie -jak mozna odatkowo do tapety  dolozyc

taka przezroczysta konsole...chodzi mi zeby na pulpicie pojawialy sie logi jakies  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

Przezroczyste logi: gDesklety maja cos co sie nazywa desklet-multitail (jest w portage). Shot jak to wyglada: http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/screen/screen_4.png

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mkay

 *roonek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a ta listwa gdzie ikonka mplayera - to co to jest ? ma jakas nazwe ? bo standardowo w crystalu nie znalazlem ....  ijeszcze jak bys mogl powiedziec
> 
> jak ten panel z pogoda sie nazywa ?
> ...

 

to wszystko z gdesklets, tylko niestandardowe pluginy - starterbar i goodweather (obydwa sa w portage)

 *roonek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> czy ewentualnie ktos z was wie -jak mozna odatkowo do tapety  dolozyc
> 
> taka przezroczysta konsole...chodzi mi zeby na pulpicie pojawialy sie logi jakies 

 

rowniez jest w gdesklets (jak fallow juz napisal). mozesz tez wykorzystac malenki programik root-tail, ktory wlasnie do wyswietlania napisow na pulpicie sluzy (wyglada to mniej wiecej jak tu: http://imdb.pl/~aye/crystal/crystal-beta4.jpg)

----------

## arsen

lub mozna zastosowac root-tail.

----------

## roonek

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> to wszystko z gdesklets, tylko niestandardowe pluginy - starterbar i goodweather (obydwa sa w portage)
> 
> 

 

dostaje taki komunikat przy odpaleniu 

bash-2.05b# gdesklets

/usr/bin/gdesklets:65: DeprecationWarning: the 'argc' parameter is optional and deprecated

  client.set_restart_command(1, [sys.argv[0]])

gDesklets 0.26.1

ktos moze poradzic jak szybko i bez problemowo mozna zrobic te przezroczyste logi ? :Smile: ...

----------

## _troll_

 *roonek wrote:*   

> dostaje taki komunikat przy odpaleniu 
> 
> bash-2.05b# gdesklets
> 
> /usr/bin/gdesklets:65: DeprecationWarning: the 'argc' parameter is optional and deprecated
> ...

 

Mialem cos takiego (albo podobne) - ale nie ze wszystkimi deskletami (tak samo jest u Ciebie?). Pomoglo zaisntalowanie desklet-core w wersji 0.26.2 - dostepna jest na bugs.gentoo.org . I potem wszystko juz dziala b. ladnie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## roonek

[quote="_troll_"] *roonek wrote:*   

> dostaje taki komunikat przy odpaleniu 
> 
> Mialem cos takiego (albo podobne) - ale nie ze wszystkimi deskletami (tak samo jest u Ciebie?).
> 
> co rozumiesz przez stwierdzenie nie ze wszystkimi deskletami ?
> ...

 

----------

## _troll_

Dokonalem malych poprawek do pliku z ustawieniami - dla gDeskletow:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/WMWindowAttributes

Feedback is welcome (opinie czy to dziala jak nalezy takze  :Smile:  ).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## roonek

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mialem cos takiego (albo podobne) - ale nie ze wszystkimi deskletami (tak samo jest u Ciebie?). Pomoglo zaisntalowanie desklet-core w wersji 0.26.2 - dostepna jest na bugs.gentoo.org . I potem wszystko juz dziala b. ladnie.
> 
> 

 

zainstalowalem gdesklet-core 0.26.2

i caly czas to samo  :Sad: 

bash-2.05b# gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/MultiTail/light-theme/

/usr/bin/gdesklets:65: DeprecationWarning: the 'argc' parameter is optional and deprecated

  client.set_restart_command(1, [sys.argv[0]])

gDesklets 0.26.2

jakies inne pomysly ?

----------

## _troll_

Sprobuj tak:

gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/MultiTail/trans-theme/multitail.display

w sumie to nie powinno miec wielkiego znaczenia.... U mnie to dziala.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## roonek

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Sprobuj tak:
> 
> gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/MultiTail/trans-theme/multitail.display
> 
> w sumie to nie powinno miec wielkiego znaczenia.... U mnie to dziala

 

no zrobilem jak ty - nadal ten blad ale po  wydaniu pozniej

komendy gdesklets - pojawiaja sie okienka  :Smile: )

teraz tylko zmusic Multitalla do wyswietlania logow  :Smile:  pogoda juz dziala ladnie  :Smile: ) 

big thx  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

To idzie tak:

wpierw wydajesz komende na odpalenie gdeskletow - bezargumentowe 

```
gdesklets
```

 (_samo_), a nastepnie dajesz 

```
gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/Display/temat/temat.display
```

 na dopalenie displaya jakiego tam chcesz (wszelkie displaye odpalasz dopiero po odpaleniu ich 'srodowiska').

Z ciekawosci: tak to robiles?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## roonek

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> To idzie tak:
> 
> Z ciekawosci: tak to robiles?
> 
> 

 

w odwrotnej kolejnosci  :Smile: 

i tak na poczatku tez  :Smile:  ale spoko juz wiem na czym to polega  :Smile: 

dzieki wielkie  :Smile: 

teraz musze nad startbarem popracowac  :Razz: 

a mialem sie uczyc....  :Sad: 

----------

## _troll_

 *roonek wrote:*   

> dzieki wielkie 

 

nie ma sprawy  :Smile:  - sam sie nad tym zastanawialem na poczatku (zdecydowanie superkaramba tutaj jest latwiejsza w obsludze  :Wink:  )

 *roonek wrote:*   

> teraz musze nad startbarem popracowac 
> 
> a mialem sie uczyc.... 

 

starterbar jest ciekawy, ale malo 'widowiskowy'  :Razz: 

W przyplywie natchnienia popelnilem ebuild dla CircleButtonBar:

- dostepny na https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=53539

- oraz (jak zawsze  :Wink:  ) na http://trollmoors.dyndns.org

Screeny:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/screen/screen_7.png

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/screen/screen_8.png

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/screen/screen_9.png

(to jest to posrodku w ksztlacie koleczka). Oprocz widocznych przyciskow mozesz je grupowac w fildery i wowczas widzisz tylko te, ktore aktualnie wybrales. Dla mnie bomba!  :Smile: )

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mkay

 *roonek wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   To idzie tak:
> 
> Z ciekawosci: tak to robiles?
> 
>  
> ...

 

wlasciwie kolejnosc nie ma znaczenia. gdesklets poradzi sobie tak, czy siak

----------

